# [Acdsee] equivalence pour linux ? (resolu)

## Bony

Bonjour.

Je recherche un browser de classe "ACDSEE" sous gentoo .

imgseek correspondrais...mais j'ai rencontré qqes petits problemes d'install (dont la solution ne semble pas se trouver sur le forum)

Merciiii

----------

## kernelsensei

bon, la c'est trop !

----------

## kwenspc

Bony... tu le fais exprès ou quoi?

ton sujet : "Acdsee pour linux" écris le comme ça "[logiciel] viewer style acdsee pour linux?"

le truc important c'est le mot clé entre les [ ] 

j'ai pas trop suivis le topic où tu as fais la même boulette mais pour que kernel_senseï réagisse comme ça c'est que soit t'as rien compris soit t'en fais exrpès!  :Laughing: 

et ton erreur est rattrapable (je crois qu'on a essayé de te l'expliquer aussi...)

quand tu reviens sur le topic que tu as créés, le premier message : tu peus l'editer ET du même coup editer le titre du topic.

n'empèche c'est jamais arrivé aussi loin une affaire pareil  :Smile: 

----------

## Bony

Mais non je ne faois pas expres !! Comme je l'ai dit un peu plus loin...c'est la premiere fois que je viens sur un forum...par sur gentoo forum...sur un forum en general...

Alors je fais des boulettes ...désolé...

Mais (pour ceux qui m'eng.......) ce serait tellement plus simple de m'expliquer...bonjour les pedagogues !! 

Parce faire des remontrances sans explications...ce n'est pas tres constructif...surtout pour des veterans

----------

## kernelsensei

Lis  ca : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=2051565#2051565

je vais pas rabacher ce qui est explique par le lien ...

deja que j'ai fait l'effort de mettre la partie interessée de la doc en citation ..

----------

## ttgeub

Bony mon petit, ici y a des integristes donc tu risques d'avoir des problemes si tu ne formates pas correctement ton titre.

Heureusement tu peux te rattrapper en editant le premier post de chacun de tes threads et il te suffit juste de changer leur titre.

Ceci étant dit je te conseille ce post pour répondre à ta question :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=239131

----------

## Enlight

Wow je viens de lire le threads, je trouve ça gonflant...

Alors tu as peut être remarqué mais ici c'est vraiment propre au niveau des titres donc on va te demander stp pour tes 4 post d'éditer le Titre de chaque de manière à ce qu'ils suivent les règles qui t'ont été expliquées depuis ton premier post. poue éditer le titre tu édites le premier post c'est pas dur...

pou rappel ton titre doit se présenter aisi :

[mot clé] sujêt

... regarde un peu les autres topics ça te parraîtra peu être plus clair!

Maintenant tu fais ça, et ensuite on verra ce qu'on peut faire pour toi.

De plus d'excellent liens t'ont été donnés, c'est fait pour cliquer dessus et lire!!!! On va pas te les recopier tout de même, non???[/b]

----------

## anigel

Ne le prends pas mal bony, mais il faut vraiment faire l'effort de suivre les directives données sur ce forum.

Car comme tu as dû le voir : il est d'une propreté redoutable, d'un efficacité rare, et dans 99% des cas, d'une convivialité exceptionnelle pour un forum de ce type. Et tout ceci, c'est le "civisme" de chacun qui y contribue !

Tu trouveras ici abordés des sujets extrêmement pointus, tout comme des questions plus "triviales", telle celle que tu nous poses aujourd'hui. Mais tu ne rencontreras que très rarement de réaction négative, ou d'attitude du type "RTFM" (RTFM = Read The Fucking Manual : lis ce put... de manuel), si désagréablement répandue ailleurs.

La contrepartie à cela, c'est qu'on demande aux nouveaux venus de se conformer aux règles de bonne conduite édictées par notre petite communauté. Mais tu verras : c'est un tout petit prix à payer pour les services rendus en échange.

Merci d'avance pour tes efforts.

----------

## anigel

Marf, j'en oublie même de répondre à ta question : gqview est très efficace je trouve.

Pour l'installer :

```
emerge gqview
```

J'en profite au passage pour te conseiller vivement de visiter le site framasoft, en français, qui répertorie nombre d'excellents logiciels pour Linux. Une vraie mine d'information ! On y trouve par exemple un bon descriptif de gqview.

----------

## Bony

Ben ...normalement, c'est resolu (enfin j'espere) 

j'aimerais bien maintenant effacer ce premier post qui apparement a declenché quelques reactions...

comment je fais ?

----------

## kernelsensei

en fait, il ne faut pas l'effacer, mais tu cliques sur le bouton editer de ton 1er post !

et la tu changes le titre avec (resolu) a la fin !

----------

## anigel

 *Bony wrote:*   

> Ben ...normalement, c'est resolu (enfin j'espere) 
> 
> j'aimerais bien maintenant effacer ce premier qui apparement a declenché quelques reactions...
> 
> comment je fais ?

 

Ce n'est pas possible, on ne peut effacer un post que si personne n'y a répondu.

Mais tout ça n'est pas bien grave : même un peu... malmenée, toute contribution est bonne à prendre : la preuve, si on cherche sur le forum "acdsee linux" on tombe sur ce sujet   :Very Happy:  !

----------

## Bony

 :Smile:   :Smile: 

encore une petite question

Je ne sais pas si ça c'est vu...mais je ne suis pas tres familier des forums    :Very Happy: 

C'est vrai que le votre est tres bien fait et je suis navré d'y avoir un peu semer le b....azar

Donc la question: quelle qui fait la difference (sur le forum) entre les message en gras, ceux qui ne le sont pas ou encore l'icone (qui est jaune ou blanche) ?

----------

## kernelsensei

tu parles de ceux tout au dessus ?

ce sont des stickies, pour ceux precedes d'une tache (de colle) avec un point d'exclamation

et des Informations importantes pour le triangle Warning !

c'est les modos / admins qui peuvent decider de mettre quelquechose en sticky / important ! (a la demande des utilisateurs ou non !)

l'avantage c'est que ces messages restent en tete de liste, donc visibles des l'arrivee sur le forum !

----------

## Bony

Non non...pas ceux la...

par exemple:

[Acdsee] equivalence pour linux ? (resolu) 

est plus clair que 

[clavier]bloqué

qui en plus possede un icone jaune/orange

----------

## Trevoke

Y en a un qui a des nouveaux posts et un qui n'en a pas.

Celui vers le haut, par defaut, a des nouveaux posts.

----------

## blasserre

 :Laughing: 

les plus clairs sont ceux que tu as visité

ça se passe comme ca sur internet

----------

## kernelsensei

la difference de couleur vient du fait que le lien (n')a (pas) ete visite (propriete du navigateur)

autrement, le petit fichier orange devant, ca vaut dire qu'il y a un nouveau message !

EDIT: Double grillé !!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## blasserre

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

>  (propriete du navigateur)

 

je dirais propriété du forum (CSS)

----------

## kernelsensei

 *blasserre wrote:*   

>  *kernel_sensei wrote:*    (propriete du navigateur) 
> 
> je dirais propriété du forum (CSS)

 

Les 2 en fait ....

----------

## blasserre

boa allez... sois beau joueur...

pour UNE fois que je peux te prendre en défaut !

----------

## kernelsensei

 *blasserre wrote:*   

> boa allez... sois beau joueur...
> 
> pour UNE fois que je peux te prendre en défaut !

 

ben comment le CSS du forum sait que le lien du forum est visite si le navigateur ne le dit pas ?  :Razz: 

De plus si je demande a firefox de TOUJOURS utiliser mes couleurs, ca se voit bien  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Bony

Merci !!

Je suis fatigué moi aujourd'hui !!

Je vais chercher des complications où il n'y en a pas...effectivement blasserre...on est sur internet   :Very Happy: 

----------

## blasserre

ba y'a un super script en LISP qui logue nos IP (et les envoie à la NSA au passage)

j'ai bon ?

----------

## kernelsensei

 *blasserre wrote:*   

> ba y'a un super script en LISP qui logue nos IP (et les envoie à la NSA au passage)
> 
> j'ai bon ?

 

non  :Laughing: 

----------

## blasserre

Même pas vrai !

TGL a vendu la mèche ici :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=281862&highlight=nsa

d'ailleurs au passage : comment on trouve le lien qui pointe directement sur un post ?

----------

## kernelsensei

a cote du titre du post, ya un petit fichier de dessine !

----------

## blasserre

résolu   :Wink: 

----------

## Enlight

Bien, bienvenue parmis nous!

Et oui, Gentoo c'est tout à fait possible, j'avais jamais approché linux et à peine tripoté XP (le temps de télécharger mes lives-cd ;o) quand j'ai installé Gentoo.

Je te cache pas qu'au début, c'est la rame pour un noob de chez noob, mais je pense que tu apprendras plus vite qu'ailleur et tu as ici une superbe communauté qui sera toujours là pour te dépanner, t'encourager et te soutenir... regarde ma signature et tu comprendras   :Wink: 

edit : une fois les galères passées, et ta gentoo configurée, j'te jure que tu pourras plus booter un autre os   :Very Happy: 

----------

## TTK

gqview est certes pas mal mais gthumb est encore mieux, amha, et on peut générer de jolis albums html.

Seul défaut: les commentaires sont stockés à part, donc ça complique les sauvegardes.

----------

## TGL

Et personne pour citer "pornview" ? Enfin bon, soit, il a pas grand chose d'exceptionnel comparé à "gqview" ou "gthumb", mais rien que pour son nom plutôt (dé)culotté, bah je l'aime bien  :Smile: 

----------

## ttgeub

Ben moi je les ai tous cité en filant un lien vers une discussion sur le sujet mais personne ne suit les liens   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: Last edited by ttgeub on Fri Feb 04, 2005 11:13 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Bony

C'est que gthumb a l'air bien...je vais me pencher dessus...GQview n'est pas mal non plus...pour pornview...il n'y a pas de screenshot dispo...je ne sais pas si ça se fait sur un forum  :Smile:   mais...si quelqu'un l'a installé et peut m'envoyer une capure d'ecran...ce serait chouette...

malheureusement , comme je l'expliquais by mail à kernel_sensei, je vais etre contraint, dans l'immediat de repasser sur windows...ça me gonfle, mais je n'ai pas le choix...je suis photojournaliste et comme nous sommes tous , desormais, obligés de travailler en numerique...(concurrence oblige...)j'ai un cruel besoin de logiciels tels que photoshop, acdsee, pinnacle...parce que je les connais bien...et mon portable etant aussi important dans mon job que l'appareil photo...je dois pouvoir travailler vite...et l'apprentissage de logiciels tels que GIMP est un peu trop long actuellement.

Mais je vais passer mon ordi de bureau sous Linux (avec un deuxieme disque dur monté en windows...j'aime bien le risque, mais le suicide..c'est pas mon truc  :Smile:   ) et donc je vais revenir vous embeter (une fois que j'aurais lu la doc gentoo)avec mes "j'comprends pas"  :Wink: 

Merci en tout cas de vos conseils et tu as raison, Enlight, c'es une chouette communauté. Je ne connaissais pas ce genre de solidarité...c'est vraiment tres chouette...meme si on vous traite de poisson rouge  :Wink:  ça ...ça m'a fait vraiment sourire.

Je ne vois pas encore comment l'articuler...mais ce serait un chouette sujet de reportage....

Bon...les forums ne sont pas fait pour que je vous raconte ma vie  :Smile: 

Je tenais juste a vous remercier

Ciao ciao

----------

## yoyo

 *Bony wrote:*   

> C'est que gthumb a l'air bien...je vais me pencher dessus...GQview n'est pas mal non plus...pour pornview...il n'y a pas de screenshot dispo...je ne sais pas si ça se fait sur un forum   mais...si quelqu'un l'a installé et peut m'envoyer une capure d'ecran...ce serait chouette...

 Ben en général il y a des screenshots sur les sites des différents softs.

Pour les utilisateurs de KDE, je conseille également ShowImg.

 *Bony wrote:*   

> Merci en tout cas de vos conseils et tu as raison, Enlight, c'es une chouette communauté. Je ne connaissais pas ce genre de solidarité...c'est vraiment tres chouette...meme si on vous traite de poisson rouge  ça ...ça m'a fait vraiment sourire.

 Une communauté qui n'est pas basée sur la solidarité n'a amha (à mon humble avis   :Wink:  ) pas d'avenir.

 *Bony wrote:*   

> Bon...les forums ne sont pas fait pour que je vous raconte ma vie  

 Si si, certains sont faits pour ça ...   :Laughing: 

 *Bony wrote:*   

> Je tenais juste a vous remercier
> 
> Ciao ciao

 Merci à toi d'avoir suivi nos "règles" communautaires.

Et on t'attends de pieds ferme pour l'installation de ton desktop.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Bony

C'est que gthumb a l'air bien...je vais me pencher dessus...GQview n'est pas mal non plus...pour pornview...il n'y a pas de screenshot dispo...je ne sais pas si ça se fait sur un forum  :Smile:   mais...si quelqu'un l'a installé et peut m'envoyer une capure d'ecran...ce serait chouette...

malheureusement , comme je l'expliquais by mail à kernel_sensei, je vais etre contraint, dans l'immediat de repasser sur windows...ça me gonfle, mais je n'ai pas le choix...je suis photojournaliste et comme nous sommes tous , desormais, obligés de travailler en numerique...(concurrence oblige...)j'ai un cruel besoin de logiciels tels que photoshop, acdsee, pinnacle...parce que je les connais bien...et mon portable etant aussi important dans mon job que l'appareil photo...je dois pouvoir travailler vite...et l'apprentissage de logiciels tels que GIMP est un peu trop long actuellement.

Mais je vais passer mon ordi de bureau sous Linux (avec un deuxieme disque dur monté en windows...j'aime bien le risque, mais le suicide..c'est pas mon truc  :Smile:   ) et donc je vais revenir vous embeter (une fois que j'aurais lu la doc gentoo)avec mes "j'comprends pas"  :Wink: 

Merci en tout cas de vos conseils et tu as raison, Enlight, c'es une chouette communauté. Je ne connaissais pas ce genre de solidarité...c'est vraiment tres chouette...meme si on vous traite de poisson rouge  :Wink:  ça ...ça m'a fait vraiment sourire.

Je ne vois pas encore comment l'articuler...mais ce serait un chouette sujet de reportage....

Bon...les forums ne sont pas fait pour que je vous raconte ma vie  :Smile: 

Je tenais juste a vous remercier

Ciao ciao

----------

## Trevoke

Ca fait cinq fois que je regarde, mais il a poste la meme chose a 3 heures d'intervalle la?

----------

## sireyessire

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Ca fait cinq fois que je regarde, mais il a poste la meme chose a 3 heures d'intervalle la?

 

oui, et non tu es pas fou, ça rassure hein?

----------

## Bony

Comprends pas...j'ai touché a rien !!

----------

## Trevoke

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

>  *Trevoke wrote:*   Ca fait cinq fois que je regarde, mais il a poste la meme chose a 3 heures d'intervalle la? 
> 
> oui, et non tu es pas fou, ça rassure hein?

 

Ca rassure, oui, gros nounours   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Bony

Ce qui est etonnant ce que je viens d'arriver...et a l'heure du doublon...j'etais pas devant un ordinateur ....

----------

## Trevoke

*shrug* pas la peine de te frapper, on est la pour ca!   :Laughing: 

----------

## blasserre

St Chamond c'est la jamaïque ou l'afghanistan ?

----------

## Bony

Mais non mais non mais non....je vous assure qu'il n'y avait personne devant l'ordi...

Et...St chamond c'est juste a gauche, a 2km environ apres l'afghanistan

----------

## Adrien

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> *shrug* pas la peine de te frapper, on est la pour ca!  

 

Ca veut dire quoi *shrug* ????  :Rolling Eyes: 

edit: merci Trevoke!!Last edited by Adrien on Fri Feb 04, 2005 2:45 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Trevoke

*shrug* = *haussement d'epaules"

----------

## Bony

en afghan ?

----------

## Adrien

 *Bony wrote:*   

> en afghan ?

 

 :Very Happy:  Qu'est-ce qu'il me fait marrer ce Bony!!! lol

Bienvenue à toi Bony, ton avatar te vas très bien   :Wink: 

----------

## Trevoke

Je comprends pas si c'est un troll ou pas  :Sad: 

----------

## Adrien

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Je comprends pas si c'est un troll ou pas 

 

Je comprends pas ce que tu comprends pas   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Bony

Je l'ai choisi avec une extreme attention

----------

## Trevoke

 *Adrien wrote:*   

>  *Trevoke wrote:*   Je comprends pas si c'est un troll ou pas  
> 
> Je comprends pas ce que tu comprends pas  

 

J'aime beaucoup ta signature, pas toi?   :Laughing: 

----------

## Adrien

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

>  *Adrien wrote:*    *Trevoke wrote:*   Je comprends pas si c'est un troll ou pas  
> 
> Je comprends pas ce que tu comprends pas   
> 
> J'aime beaucoup ta signature, pas toi?  

 

 :Rolling Eyes: 

N'empêche qu'on s'est toujours pas com-pris apparemment   :Razz: 

edit: Elle est cool cette signature, ça me fais rire à chaque fois que je poste et que je la lis, ça "pimente" le postage sur le forum en quelque sorte   :Wink: 

----------

## Trevoke

C'est pas une question de prendre le ... aujourd'hui  :Sad: 

Sinon, je pense qu'on s'est compris.

 *Pierre Desproges wrote:*   

> Comme disait Fucius, qui avait oublie d'etre con, "compromis, chose due!"

 

----------

## Adrien

Là j'y comprends vraiment plus rien......  :Sad: 

C'est par où la sortie...? Ah oui, là-bas    :Arrow: 

----------

## Bony

Moi non plus...mais vu qu'il m'a pris pour un troll...c'est pas grave...  :Shocked: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ca rassure, oui, gros nounours  

 

Continue à m'appeler de gros nounours et tu vas te prendre un coup de patte mémorable   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## rg421

@Bony: juste pour info... La définition d'un troll   :Laughing: 

http://www.linux-france.org/prj/jargonf/T/troll.html

[url]http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Troll_(Internet)[/url]

-- 

Renaud

----------

## Bony

Hoooo merci RG421

donc un troll : 

1) un individu qui persiste à lancer des discussions sur des sujets qui fâchent.

2)Sur Internet, on utilise le terme troll pour désigner une personne, ou un groupe de personnes, participant à un espace de discussion (de type Usenet ou forum), qui cherche à détourner malicieusement le sujet d'une discussion pour générer des conflits en incitant à la polémique et en provoquant les autres participants.

J'aime bien l'opinion que tu as sur moi Trevoke. 

C'est toujours un plaisir d'avoir a faire a des gens d'une extreme perspicacité   :Smile: 

ça faisait longtemps que ça ne m'etait pas arrivé   :Twisted Evil:   :Wink: 

Juste pour info...quand je provoque quelqu'un...en general...il n'y a jamais d'ambiguité

Attends attends... y a autre chose: 

Les buts d'un troll peuvent être multiples. Cela peut aller du simple jeu à la volonté d'imposer ses idées.

Rhaaaa j'aime bien çaaa !

Et puis encore:

Les méthodes d'action du troll vont de la simple insulte au flood, en passant par diverses démarches, telles que :

insultes visant un groupe de personnes (nationalité, religion, opinion politique, etc.) et permettant de déclencher de nouvelles interventions,

 défense de sa liberté d'expression du type : Un « modérateur fasciste » (sic) a censuré mon post !,

 détournements de fond (détourner le fond d'un message en interprétant le sens original),

 attaques sur la forme,

 accusations de procès d'intention ou d'attaque personnelle de la part des autres participants, etc.

Le sujet « part en troll » si des participants au débat « tombent dans le piège » tendu par le troll et se lancent dans une discussion stérile loin du sujet initial. On a tendance à dire que l'unique solution se trouve dans la phrase « Don't feed the Troll », en français « Ne nourrissez pas le troll », c'est-à-dire, ignorer le troll ou ne pas lui donner matière à polémiquer.

Etc etc...

mais comme je sens que tu as un grand sens de l'humour, ça me fait aussi sourire...

 :Laughing: 

----------

## Adrien

Qu'est-ce qu'il est bavard.....  :Very Happy:   lol

----------

## Trevoke

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

>  *Trevoke wrote:*   
> 
> Ca rassure, oui, gros nounours   
> 
> Continue à m'appeler de gros nounours et tu vas te prendre un coup de patte mémorable  

 

Faut pas se plaindre, t'as echappe de peu a "mon gros nounours"   :Laughing: 

Et puis quoi tu m'as manque, ca fait un bout que je t'ai pas vu ici.

----------

## TGL

 *Bony wrote:*   

>  défense de sa liberté d'expression du type : Un « modérateur fasciste » (sic) a censuré mon post !

 

Il n'y a pas de modérateur fasciste, juste des artistes des mots facheurs.

...bigre, j'ai l'esprit tordu moi ce soir.   :Shocked: 

----------

## kernelsensei

en parlant de modos ... c'est dingue comme TGL est plus present depuis que zdra a voulu le faire passer pour mort et enterré !  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Trevoke

Voui mais c'est pas une mauvaise chose il est drole. (a defaut d'etre utile   :Laughing:  )

Aie pas sur la tete.

----------

